# My new Skaven horde



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm putting together my Skaven army and wanted to run it by you all. Finances are the big limiter at this point. I have two battalions, an extra box of Plague Monks, a Screaming Bell, a Warlord, and a Warlock Engineer. I'm still learning the Skaven, so I don't have any special weapons or magic/technology chosen yet. But, with regard to the general breakdown, here's what I have in mind.

30-troop Clanrat Regiment
30-troop Clanrat Regiment
20-troop Clanrat Regiment with Screaming Bell

40-troop Plague Monk Regiment
Plague Rat Swarms

Rat Ogres & Giant Rats w/ Pack Masters
Rat Ogres & Giant Rats w/ Pack Masters

Warlord

Warlock Engineer

What do you all think? Any input would be appreciated!

(As soon as finances allow it, I'll be buying a Stormvermin Regiment, an Assassin, a Warp Lightning Cannon, and some Censer Bearers or Poison Wind Globadiers.)

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

You have a very good starting point there, the numbers are key and glad tro see you are making the most of your clan rats. one note is that I wouldnt use a screaming bell in games less than 3000 points, just my opinion but it takes up too many points and you need these to make up the numbers that are key in this army.
Some people dont like rat ogres but i do. a couple of units of 3 can be really annoying as they are fast enough to attack the flanks of enemy units and in this roll they are nasty.
You will find that poison wind globes are amazing really cheap and able to ignor enemy armour is so much fun when they follow a knight unit around.
And you will probably find your storm vermin hold out more than you will think and give them the umbranner and they wiill survive most shooting directed at them.
you have the basis of a really good list keep it up.

I'd recommend warpfire throwers they are fun to use and cause panic by causing 1 wound I think they are great.
Also look in tactics section to see some of my skaven sneaky tricks.

Enjoy serving the horned one.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its a nice start i agree with snorri, here is a link to his skaven tactica http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13089


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the input and for pointing me toward the tactics thread.

I originally didn't plan on getting a Screaming Bell, but I got one of the old versions (which I think I like more than the new one) on eBay for $21 including shipping, so I couldn't pass it up. I especially like the old-school Gray Seer it comes with.

Also, math not being my strong point, I put the wrong number of Plague Monks. With the two battalions and the extra box, I have 60 Plague Monks to work with. So, should I go with two 30-rat regiments or a 40- and 20-rat regiment? I suggest the latter only because I could use the 20-rat regiment as a strong flanking force to either protect my flank or cause some mischief on the enemy flank. Either way, it's tons of Plaguey goodness!

uke:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

i'd prefer 2 units of 30. units of skaven with olnly 20 rats cant protect their rank bonus for long


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I would stick with 30 the outnumber bonus is more stable aswell.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Many thanks!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------

